# Reloading Press Powder Coated Bullet Sizing Driven By Air



## Dragonheart (May 5, 2015)

My "Ram Chucker" is an RCBS Rock Chucker Supreme Reloading Press I altered to run using compressed air.  It's much faster and a whole lot less work, but it's not for everyone as safety is a real issue. I have slowed down the ram, but a moments carelessness could cause a major injury. This video is a demonstration of what I have done, but not intended to encourage others to do the same.


----------



## ricbor (May 5, 2015)

I can't tell from the video and I don't have sound hooked up, so if this is redundant, I apologize. You NEED a TWO HAND TIE DOWN CIRCUIT for SAFETY!!!! Sometimes called a two hand anti-tie down or two hand no-tie down, it simply another valve that you must operate at the same time as the actuating valve. Rather than describe it here, just Google it. While you still have your left hand to type with!!!!!


----------



## Dragonheart (May 5, 2015)

Thanks for your concern.  Yes, I have an anti-tie down on order, I just wanted to get everything hooked up to see if it actually worked and it works better than expected.  It will run on 35 psi and my ram speed is slow so I son't think there will be a problem before I can revise my switch.


----------



## ricbor (May 5, 2015)

Dragonheart said:


> Thanks for your concern.  Yes, I have an anti-tie down on order, I just wanted to get everything hooked up to see if it actually worked and it works better than expected.  It will run on 35 psi and my ram speed is slow so I son't think there will be a problem before I can revise my switch.


Great. I have designed and built many types of presses over the years. So that just jumped out at me. I always worry about someone getting some part of their anatomy stuck in them. It is always of utmost importance when designing machinery of any kind. Looks great. In fact my son has just gotten interested in powder coating bullets. I am anxious to see how it works having done this many years ago with the messy lube.


----------



## Dragonheart (May 5, 2015)

If you have any questions about the powder coating process, just ask, as i think I have it down.


----------



## ricbor (May 5, 2015)

ricbor said:


> Great. I have designed and built many types of presses over the years. So that just jumped out at me. I always worry about someone getting some part of their anatomy stuck in them. It is always of utmost importance when designing machinery of any kind. Looks great. In fact my son has just gotten interested in powder coating bullets. I am anxious to see how it works having done this many years ago with the messy lube.



Thanks. We will give it a go and see what happens.


----------



## 6literZ (May 26, 2015)

Looks good!!!


----------

